# MLG and EK 16week cycle



## johnniejr243 (Jun 18, 2012)

So on April 14th I ended a 14 week  cut cycle of pars tren a @ 100mg e/o day and test cyp 250 wed and sunday. I had great results last weigh in was 190. pics below. Its has been 8 weeks and so I am starting a bulk first half and cut last half cycle. I am starting off with 150mg MLG tren a e/o day and 125mg test e sun and wed. for first 8 weeks. I will then be throwing in EK Anavar @ 50mg twice daily (100 mg a day)for last 8 weeks. I have a starting point of 195 and plan to hit 220lbs. I will be doing my best to take in at least 5000 cal a day for first 8 weeks then cut back to 3000 cal last 8 weeks. 
Ill be pct with liquid clomid from cemproducts and my Ai will be formeron!
Of course any suggestions are welcome.
I know I need to work on my legs, which i will be focusing on!! And my posing sucks.
I'll be posting new pics every mon or e/o mon at lastest.

These first pics are where I left off with in April.


----------



## johnniejr243 (Jun 18, 2012)

*As of june 16th*

yes i lost deffinition because i was eating like crazy to try to keep gains during pct.


----------



## Intense (Jun 22, 2012)

You've definitely got some mass on you, gotta hit those legs tho man!  Gl with your cycle!


----------



## bearmode (Dec 30, 2012)

good luck


----------



## brand55 (Apr 10, 2013)

I try this,Thank you for sharing your information.

...................................................................
                   brand55


----------



## brand55 (May 14, 2013)

brand55 said:


> I try this,Thank you for sharing your information.






TRT for men // BHRT Doctors


----------



## a1hunglowe (Jun 5, 2013)

great log with results posted


----------

